# Incoming Space Wolves newsletter recived



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*Incoming Space Wolves newsletter received*

recived this today in the GW newsletter, thought people would like to know

Incoming! Space Wolves

The Space Wolves were one of the first Space Marine Chapters founded by the Emperor; fierce and barbaric heroes of legend who charge fangs bared into the teeth of the enemy. In October, this Chapter of ferocious warriors is being re-launched with a brand-new Codex and range of Citadel Miniatures.

As a newsletter subscriber, we thought you should be among the first to catch a glimpse of the all-new Space Wolves.










Space Wolf Grey Hunter
This stunning Grey Hunter has been assembled using the forthcoming multi-part plastic box set; just one of the fantastic new Space Wolf sets coming in October!
Make sure you check out tomorrow's blog and the August issue of White Dwarf for more on the Space Wolves.


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh my good golly gosh that looks good.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

So.. Wolverine finally puts on some armour and gets cloned?


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

oooooh nice wonder if the runes are painted on the bolter or modelled on - either way fantasic looking mini :victory:


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

I guess this confirms who is next in the army book re-do rather than Dark Eldar >.>

Congratulations Space Puppy players, looks like you are getting a nice overhaul:good:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I love how he looks all, "EEEEEEEEEY"


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't mean to rain or your parade or anything but this is already being discussed here.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

yes but that is a rumour discussion, this is actual news and full conformation of GW doing space wolves


----------

